# Last date to apply for Visa 476: Recognised Graduate?



## alikazi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been looking for ways to migrate to Australia since Jan 2012 and consulted with a number of visa agents and did my research online. I only found out recently that I could have easily applied for the 476 Visa which is for Skilled Graduates who have graduated with an Engineering Degree from Recognised Universities. None of the migration agents had informed me about this visa so basically I have been wasting time until now.

I graduated with a Bachelor's in Computer Engineering from Wichita State University, USA on 1st August, 2011. I am an Indian citizen. I came back to India in June 2012 for family reasons and live in India at present. I would really like to apply for the 476 Visa as my university is recognised and hopefully so is my degree. I have been consulting a migration agent and am in the process of giving my IELTS. 

I would really appreciate if you could help me get answers for the following:

1) When would be the last date for me to apply for 476 Visa? The info on immi.gov.au does not talk about a "LAST" date to apply but it does say that to be eligible I need to:
- Be less than 31 years of age (I am 26)​- in the last 24 months have completed an award in a recognised discipline at a recognised institution (I got my degree on 1st August 2011)​- have achieved the level of at least competent English (I expect to score around 7 overall on IELTS)​So it will be 24 months since I got my degree on 1st August, 2013. Does that mean I have to apply for 476 visa *BEFORE *1st of August, 2013? Is it ok if I apply after 1st? Please clarify this if anyone knows.

2) Does Bachelor's in Computer Engineering qualify for this visa? My migration agent says it does, but I want to be sure. She could be bluffing.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Eligible course found here Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)

Last date to apply is before 1 august in your case.


----------



## ZA_Engineer (Oct 31, 2012)

Why do you want to use a migration agent? I applied for the 476 visa on the DIAC website and used my credit card to pay the visa fee. Easy, fast, convenient


----------



## Ahguero (Jul 26, 2013)

I filled all of the online application form. I meet all the requirements. I graduated from a approved university, i'm a civil engineer, my exam result is ok. However, i can't reach any satisfying information about whether i must attach some documents which verify my denotations in my online application. I don't want to pay 315 Aud in vain (at the stage of lodgement).
How will the progress be? After i lodge my application (for 476, recognised graduate visa) will they get in touch with me via mail, and guide me through which documents i have to prepare?
Is it sufficient just to fill the pages of online application forms and lodge it?
İf anyone have knowledge about this, please help me (Za engineer, maybe you can also answer this)
Thank you.


----------



## alikazi (Jun 24, 2013)

ZA_Engineer said:


> Why do you want to use a migration agent? I applied for the 476 visa on the DIAC website and used my credit card to pay the visa fee. Easy, fast, convenient


You are right bro. I checked on the DIAC website after you replied and got through half of the online application in one sitting. It seemed very easy and convenient. But I was still skeptical because I had tried to apply for a tourist visa for Australia last year and at that time they had a list of countries whose citizens were not allowed to apply online. 

And then I was also not sure if I was gonna score more than 6.5 in the Speaking module of IELTS. I gave my exam on 6th of July 2013. So I decided to go through an agent even though it would cost me almost twice more than just paying the visa fees. I was already very close to the deadline of 29th July 2013 (my last date to apply for this visa). And I also confirmed with the agent that he can arrange to get some extension to retake IELTS in case I score less than 6.5 in Speaking. According to my agent the application should reach DIAC before the deadline. After that some extension can be arranged to retake IELTS. But I actually ended up scoring 7.5 in Speaking and 8.5 overall.

Working 80 hours a week right now, I was doubtful I would have time to collect all the necessary documents and submit them in the correct format and what not for the online application. My internet connection is also unstable at the moment.

I was basically just very nervous about the whole thing and did not want to take any chances. So I paid the agent and am half way through the application process right now. The deadline is in next 2 days so my agent should be done with the online application today. I was able to arrange all the documents just 4 days before the deadline. Plus, the agent was able to tell me exactly what documents were needed and if they needed to be notarised etc. So I think in my case appointing an agent has helped.

Lets hope for the best. I will update the thread when I have some new info about my application.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arpit1248 (Aug 26, 2013)

hi alikazi

i did masters in computer science from auckland university, new zealand in 2012, can u tell me if I can apply under visa 476 ?

my major concern : masters in computer science qualify for this particular visa. can u help me with this or can provide me details of ur agent ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

No you dont qualify. You need and engineering degree.


Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)

Your degree qualification must contain a major sequence of study or specialisation in an Engineering discipline. Engineering specialisations include but are not limited to:

Civil Engineering
Structural Engineering
Chemical Engineering
Environmental Engineering
Electrical and Electronics Engineering
Mechanical, Production and Plant Engineering
Mining and Material Engineering.


----------



## wajid (Apr 1, 2014)

hi

is it mandatory to secure minimum 6 band in all modules of ielts test to apply for this visa ?
i couldn't get 6 in my speaking while doing the ielts general test. But i have 6 in all modules of ielts academic test. So, can i apply on the base of ielsts academic?

i heard from someone , we can also fulfil the language requirement by showing a letter from your university that medium of instruction are in English. Is it true?

please reply as soon as possible.

reagrds
wajid


----------



## alikazi (Jun 24, 2013)

Update so far:

*21st July 2013*: Received IELTS results. 8.5 overall. Above 6 in all modules. General IELTS.

*29th July 2013*: Applied for the 476 through a Migration agent

*9th Dec 2013*: I was requested to submit Health and Character requirements (Medical examination and Police Clearance Certificate) within 28 days. I completed the Medical exam within the 28 days, on 27th Dec 2013, but since I lived in US for 5 years I had to request a PCC from there which takes a month just to process. I also needed a PCC from India, my home country. 

*5th Jan 2014*: I requested them for more time by submitting a proof of shipping of my application for the PCC in the US and a proof of appointment with the Indian PCC center. They asked me to submit everything else that is ready (my Resume, digital photo, Form 28) right away and submit the PCCs when I get them.

*2nd March 2014*: I submitted both PCCs and every document they requested so far.

Today, *13th April 2014*: No reply as of yet. Migration agent says I should get an answer within another month.

Now I have questions for people who have gone to Australia on 476:

1. Whats the job market like at present generally? How willing are employers to hire foreigners? Do they expect PR or Citizenship? How likely am I to get a job on my 476? I have little experience in Software development field so far but I am adding to my skill set by creating application for Android.

2. Is there any hope for an inexperience Android Developer? If you are from IT Industry, which programming skill do you suggest for better job opportunities? Which field in IT is seeing shortage of skill at present?

3. In your case, how long did it take you to get a job? Did you apply and give interviews from your home country or did you go to Australia and apply from there? 

4. When you went to Australia, what culture shock (if any) did you experience? I know I can read about the way of living in Australia on the internet but I just want to hear personal experiences.

5. As of now, is there any way of continuing to stay in Australia after the expiry of the 476? I am hoping to do my Masters in Australia after working on 476. Then begin working for a company on a work visa and newly earned Masters. And finally apply for the PR. Any of you see this as happening? 

Thanks much for reading and any answers. I will update the status of my application when I get an answer from DIAC.


----------



## pratheban (Oct 7, 2011)

*Please Check my Eligiblity*

Hi , I have a query regarding my course and university Recognition .

Degree : Master of Science in Embedded Digital Systems 

Embedded Digital Systems is Specialization comes under Electrical & Electronics Engineering 

In this Subclass 476 visa page you can see tab recognized institutions . Click on that you can find a link called Washington accord . In this Link You can find Engineering Council UK and click on that Engineering council UK. In which you need Fill Subject : Embedded Digital Systems and University : University of Sussex . and do search you can Find my course .

I have completed my course by 31st Aug 2012 and got my results 11th Oct 2012 but received degree in Jan 2013 . 

Please tell me whether Degree is recognized or not . Thanks in advance


----------



## roshan379 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Eligibilty concerns of institution for subclass 476 visa*

HI,

I completed my engineering in mechanical dept last month from SONA COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY. My college works under ANNA UNIVERSITY- CHENNAI which comes under recognized institution for applying subclass 476 visa (AUSTRALIA). 

So am i eligible for applying subclass 476 visa?? Can anyone help me in this.

DERGREE : BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING (MECHANICAL)

COLLEGE : SONA COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY, SALEM

UNIVERSITY : ANNA UNIVERSITY - CHENNAI

regards

roshan


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello guys! I wish to apply for Visa 476 but I have a couple of questions if you guys will be kind enough to answer

1. Can i apply online from Pakistan or will I have to send the application and associated docs by mail? What happens when my CO asks for Health Certificate and PCC, will they too have to be sent by mail?

2. I don't have to provide birth certificates and mention countries my siblings and parents have lived if they are not applying with me?

3. Can siblings and parents be included in this application?

4. Finally, how much do PCCs from UK and Australia cost?

A quick response will be highly appreciated as I don't have much time left to apply for the visa?

(Graduated in July 2013 from RMIT with a Masters in Engg.)


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

alikazi said:


> Update so far:
> 
> *21st July 2013*: Received IELTS results. 8.5 overall. Above 6 in all modules. General IELTS.
> 
> ...




Stuck with similar concerns !!:behindsofa: What have been your developments? Got ur grant?


----------



## Apple.man1 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Pratap*



ZA_Engineer said:


> Why do you want to use a migration agent? I applied for the 476 visa on the DIAC website and used my credit card to pay the visa fee. Easy, fast, convenient


Hi, what kind of forms we need to fill? Are all forms inbuilt in the application form to fill?


----------



## cheechee (Nov 28, 2017)

ZA_Engineer said:


> Why do you want to use a migration agent? I applied for the 476 visa on the DIAC website and used my credit card to pay the visa fee. Easy, fast, convenient


 Hello. I saw you posting on another thread that you would like to apply for PR after entering Australia. Can I just ask if you eventually managed to do this?
Regards


----------

